# WANTED syrian hamster



## stu8786 (Jan 16, 2011)

im after a male or female syrian hamster doesnt matter on the colour but would like a young one

and if they come as a pair thats ok i would love 2 but if there ok together in cage

Loving and experienced home awaits


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2 syrian hamsters would never be ok in the same cage, they are solitary animals and will fight to the death if housed together.

hope you manage to find a hamster to offer a new home to


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

You should NEVER house syrians together they are solitary animals, and fight to the death.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont mean to sound harsh here but keeping syrians seperately is the very first thing any hamster book or website will tell you, I think its better to find out a bit more about syrians before you adopt one.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ANOTHER one thats not read up on the animal they want  

Go do the research... Then adopt one if you feel you can give them all the care they need. 

What size cage do you have?


----------



## stu8786 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh rite i thought you could i mean like a male and female specially if there breeding but i dont know how to yet so im just saying reali any1 that has to that get on i would take on but if not 1 male or female will be fine love hamsters ive had 2 Chinese dwarf hamsters a few years back so now looking for a lil bit bigger hamster


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

stu8786 said:


> oh rite i thought you could i mean like a male and female specially if there breeding but i dont know how to yet so im just saying reali any1 that has to that get on i would take on but if not 1 male or female will be fine love hamsters ive had 2 Chinese dwarf hamsters a few years back so now looking for a lil bit bigger hamster


They are really solitary animals, even the males and females who are being deliberately bred have to be brought together carefully, and removed directly after mating, its a shame they cant stay together as it seems a bit mean keeping them alone, but theres no other option.


----------



## stu8786 (Jan 16, 2011)

my cage size is 27cmH x 25cmL x 24cmW


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

stu8786 said:


> oh rite i thought you could i mean like a male and female specially if there breeding but i dont know how to yet so im just saying reali any1 that has to that get on i would take on but if not 1 male or female will be fine love hamsters ive had 2 Chinese dwarf hamsters a few years back so now looking for a lil bit bigger hamster


Even when breeding they cannot be housed together.

There are so many hamsters in rescue centres that need adopting. Why breed?

You have to have history of the hamsters, for health reasons if you are going to breed. There are certain colour that cant be crossed or they can be fatal. Theres a hell of a lot to think about.

I suggest you take the time to do some research. Online... Books etc...

Then make your mind up if they are the right animal for you. They can live for 3 years +
Do you have the time and patience to look after a hamster for so long?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

stu8786 said:


> my cage size is 27cmH x 25cmL x 24cmW


That is too small for a syrian imo


----------



## stu8786 (Jan 16, 2011)

i have plenty of time and patients my dwarf hamster get alot of attention and play


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

That cage is way too small for a syrian I'm afraid. My 2 dwarf hamsters are housed separately and their cages alone are bigger then that. They need space to run about at night when you are asleep.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Syrians in the wild would regullarly walk up to 8 miles a day so try to imagine that even the biggest hamster cages (mine are in hamster heavens which are 70cm long) arent really big enough, even coming out to play isnt enough if they are put back in a cage that is too small, its the perfect way to create cage aggression.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

stu8786 said:


> my cage size is 27cmH x 25cmL x 24cmW


that is MUCH too small, the absolute bare MINIMUM for a hamster is 18" x 12" you also need to be able to fit a 8" wheel in for a syrian

im sorry but you really need to do your research before you get a hamster

males and females can not be housed together even when breeding, if left together the female WILL kill the male after mating


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes you really need double the sized of that cage at least. As OP said you need an 8" wheel. Males and females are kept separate until the moment of mating. I would advise you against mating hamsters though...there are plenty of experienced breeders who struggle to sell off the babies.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm kinda new too, but isnt that a little small for even two chinese? 
If you adopt or rescue, they will probably not allow you to take a syrian without making sure your not going to breed it.
I really suggest you research more, I did 2weeks everyday of research before deciding to adopt my syrian, you really need to know whats best for both you and your future hamster.
I like many others suggest you get a Hamster Heaven, if you want an "easy to get your hands on cage" thats really suitable If its a little expensive, you can look around and maybe find one around the same size for cheaper ebay is good for second hand hamster heavens also.


----------

